# funky chicken



## ezbite

anyone ever try this decoy?


_The Funky Chicken is the newest and most unique design in turkey decoy history. A proven and tested theory where bigger isn't always better. The Funky Chicken's body is an abnormal shape that triggers aggressive behaviors within gobblers in the spring mating season. Basically, he's the skinny wimpy kid that every other turkey knows they can beat up.

On your next hunt get Funky! Show them something new, something less threatening, something wimpy and something that says, "come beat me up". Do the Funky Chicken!

The Funky Chicken's wimpy stature poses no danger to incoming passive gobblers and definitely doesn't intimidate any dominant gobbler from coming in to beat him up._


----------



## ruffhunter

had 7 jakes like it. the only tom i had in using it, paid no attention.


----------



## ezbite

kinda what I figured, anything with waddell on it is a gimmick and over priced.


----------

